
The YouTube Music Disaster. Another Google Failure - ryan_j_naughton
https://medium.com/@myabstraction/the-youtube-music-disaster-d4fe0d0a09af
======
marvion
> As it seems, blind, to the customers feedback.

I wonder how they gather feedback internally. Because either they don't even
test some of their services by 50 employees, or ignore any feedback of
coworkers too.

Even though the old app felt like it was build and tested by a team of 1, it
feels like not even the single person either used it daily, or want allows to
make a change after it was published.

It should take a elaborate company vision to build a service for people, who
actually want to use the service

------
zombiegator
The sad thing is they didn't had to do this. They could have literally just
waited a while and released this. But I agree, reading the article, it feels
like it was going to happen no matter what.

